# Old stocking ornament



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Saw this on my daughters tree. Made them many years ago..think I will do more this year..had forgot about them


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

What a great heirloom, so pretty. I love it. Merry Christmas to you & your family.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, what memories!!! I made almost identical ones years ago!!! Thanks for the memories,as bob hope would say!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Is there a pattern or is it free hand? Would love to know it if there is. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty. Is there a pattern or is it free hand? Would love to know it if there is. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


I drew a shape but no real pattern. When I get back to nc I could scan and share the pattern piece,,pretty basic but I do like the shape


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Darling, they'd make precious gifts.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rose haft said:


> Darling, they'd make precious gifts.


thanks i like them cause they are not so cute..nice for adults..so many handmade ornaments are cute more for kids


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be so generous of you, I'll keep my eye peeled for this one!!! It is a beauty.


Sue Fish said:


> I drew a shape but no real pattern. When I get back to nc I could scan and share the pattern piece,,pretty basic but I do like the shape


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> That would be so generous of you, I'll keep my eye peeled for this one!!! It is a beauty.


I was just thinking..I can trace the stocking when I get it from my dd and then take a pic and post it then those who want it can print it..will do as soon as I get it from my dd


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful in white..the crazy quilt idea is wonderful..must try it!!


----------



## Riatta21 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just lovely. What a family heirloom. I can't wait to see the pic. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Riatta21 said:


> Just lovely. What a family heirloom. I can't wait to see the pic. Thank you for doing this.


You can see I like the neutral fabrics quite a lot


----------



## sewfineca (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the embellishments on the stocking. Did you sew all of them on by hand?
I also would like the pattern for the stocking.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

sewfineca said:


> I love the embellishments on the stocking. Did you sew all of them on by hand?
> I also would like the pattern for the stocking.


I did the stitching by machine and just sewed the buttons on by hand?
Watch this thread for the stocking shape..will post as soon as I can


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Your stocking is exquisite! Can't wait for the shape. I should start now for next year.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Grammyto3Ms said:


> Your stocking is exquisite! Can't wait for the shape. I should start now for next year.


thanks and yes that would be an excellent idea!!
at least gather the fabrics you want and some lace and buttons and be ready!


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

LOVELY!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Love your stocking!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love it I will be watching for the shape pattern thank you so much


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work...... great family heirloom.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So beautiful.....I have one a friend made for me years ago and I treasure it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I made this back in the 70's .. pattern came from a McCalls Christmas Magazine ..I think.

Nicely done and thanks for the memory.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I made this back in the 70's .. pattern came from a McCalls Christmas Magazine ..I think.
> 
> Nicely done and thanks for the memory.


Gee I did mine with no pattern and just drew the shape...but probably easy for me since I am a quilter


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Your stocking is beautiful! I'm sure your daughter will treasure it!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Very pretty, looks like an heirloom.


----------

